# PS steering pump help



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

is the KAE pump the same as the KADE pump?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

not too sure off hand, but go to autozone.com and see if the part numbers match. that'll be the easiest way.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, i checked and they werent the same. sucks cause now i gotta find another pump.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you would've waited like 15 min, i would've told you and you could've saved yourself some trouble.. but it's all good


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> if you would've waited like 15 min, i would've told you and you could've saved yourself some trouble.. but it's all good


ooooh....look at me....i'm soooo smart...blah blah blah. smart ass :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

ok, is the S14 pump and S13 pump interchangable?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they should be but i'm not 100% positive on this one.. =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> they should be but i'm not 100% positive on this one.. =/


yeah, see...you're not as smart as you think :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes, i have a *LOT* to learn.. stop making fun of me now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> ooooh....look at me....i'm soooo smart...blah blah blah. smart ass :cheers:


 hehhe i thought that remark was quite funny


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hehhe i thought that remark was quite funny


i have some of those sometimes. a lot of them are about you so you wouldnt think they were so funny tho.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i have some of those sometimes. a lot of them are about you so you wouldnt think they were so funny tho.


 haha.. yeah that or pointless.. you guys gotta stop making me close threads... give up some info from time to time... even if they are newbs...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hey chris, im not a newbie!  just dont have a FSM or some of the more technical knowledge.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

megaseth said:


> ok, is the S14 pump and S13 pump interchangable?


i did a little research on that and the part numbers dont match for those either. have you thought about checking junkyards or anything?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Nissan is notorious for having multiple part numbers for the same part.... if you don't believe me ask the B15 sentra boys...

I'd get with the courtesy parts guys and see what they think... or call Robert over at Project Nissan, he's a great resource of info


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i'll prolly give courtesy a call, and if its the same i'll send off for one. but if not i'll look around the area some more for an S13 pump.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> Nissan is notorious for having multiple part numbers for the same part.... if you don't believe me ask the B15 sentra boys...
> 
> I'd get with the courtesy parts guys and see what they think... or call Robert over at Project Nissan, he's a great resource of info


Werd. Robert is really cool. You should check out his site from time to time he's got some badass sells every month.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

actually, i found one with 80k in wisconsion that i should be getting soon. sent the money, just waiting for the guy to send it. i dont mind the miles since i wont be driving this car that much after college.


----------

